# Land speeder storm from the rear



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

not sure if anyones seen this yet,cant find anything with it on 

cant wait to see it in the flesh(well the grey plastic flesh )


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Isn't it suppose to be a scout transport? I'm not sure if I like it, but it definatly looks pretty cool from this angle.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks cool to me. I will buying 2 or 3 of them for shure.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Not 100% sure on this but i'll pass it on......


Was told that the landspeeder storm will still count as a fast attack but will be able to transport 5 scouts and only scouts. I'm sure more info is about regarding this but thats what i have been told !!!


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

freakin' awesome... bring 5 scouts and a landspeeder on from a table edge using the flanking rule, dump them on an objective then speed off, shooting people.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> dump them on an objective then speed off,


ok, and how are you so sure scouts could hold an objective without any support, plus i doubt their transport ( the land speeder ) could carry enough of them to strongly secure that objective.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

bobss said:


> ok, and how are you so sure scouts could hold an objective without any support, plus i doubt their transport ( the land speeder ) could carry enough of them to strongly secure that objective.


Perhaps it could be used like speeders are now to claim objectives. Pick up the squad and rush to the objective in the dying turns of the game, with less chance of being wiped out.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

humakt said:


> Perhaps it could be used like speeders are now to claim objectives. Pick up the squad and rush to the objective in the dying turns of the game, with less chance of being wiped out.


That is until the new SM codex where scouts become elite choices rather than troops.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

with the steps and handrails shown on the back i would definately say its a transport abd in response to scouts holding objectives prob not wise but if those scouts were armed with snipers and your dumping them in a good position it could be quite an annoying problem for your opponant


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I thought scouts were staying as troops, I was planning on making a tenth company.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

As did I, where did you hear scouts were becoming elites?


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

Its the trend put down by the other SM codexes (Dark Angels And Blood Angels) So along with free bolt pistols Compulsory vet sarges and combats squads it seems likely that scouts will become Elites, I think this is mostly to stop sniper only armies


----------



## Commissar Yarrick (Jun 14, 2008)

it looks well good!!


----------



## blackmane264 (Jul 26, 2008)

they are stayingas troops just ws and bs 3


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

These could potentially give marines some pretty different tactics I think. The storm looks like it will be a fast open-topped skimmer transport. That is, a transport that you can assault out of after it moves.

So we may well start to see marines doing a kind of "storm rush" like the old rhino rush. We may even see them putting things other than scouts into storms to do this with while the scouts hang back and give covering (BS3 but rending) sniper fire.


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

I will have to get me one of them.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Damned Fist said:


> That is until the new SM codex where scouts become elite choices rather than troops.


Ah but we dont know that, just because its the same with BT and DA, doesnt mean it will be the same for Codex marines


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

dont put much stock in rumors, especially GW rumors.

transport looks cool, and seems useful for squots (albeit, neither scouts or land speeders have ever really done it for me)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

it looks like a limo speeder.


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

Probably can't carry normal marines...


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

hurt-wm said:


> Probably can't carry normal marines...


Just scouts


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

Is that confirmed? I mean, could you buy it for the scouts and then use it for marines.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

hurt-wm said:


> Is that confirmed? I mean, could you buy it for the scouts and then use it for marines.


You really couldn't. I'm sure it'll be a scaout-only vehicle as it's sheer size would restrict power armor.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Scouts are staying as troops as with the other codices they were moved to elites as they had other units for troops eg. assault squads for BA, terminators, bikes for DA. Unless some character changes that in the new codex scouts will be troops.... And as far as the land speeder goes I dunno. I saw a converted one before and it was way longer than that... That seems too small to carry 5 men..... even scouts.....


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

And a rhino seems too small to fit 10 marines but that hasnt stopped GW before :wink::laugh:it will be interesting what this scout transport will add to space marines though


----------

